# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Dream leaf?

## Icarus273

anybody worked with this substance?
*Link Removed* Dream Leaf | Dream Leaf

I saw an add for it on facebook and was curious if anybody has had results with it?

----------


## Indeed

Never heard of anything called dream leaf. Do you have any links about it that aren't to some online store? I'm curious what exactly it is.

----------


## gab

> Never heard of anything called dream leaf. Do you have any links about it that aren't to some online store? I'm curious what exactly it is.



I looked at the website, and in list of ingrediants, besides 5-htp and some other stuff, bulk of it consists of "proprietary mix". Sorry, but I'm not buying that.

If ingredients are not listed on the ingredients list, I doubt you will find it anywhere else.

----------


## Icarus273

I found it on amazon as well, but the reviews looked like sock puppet accounts. also where does it list it's ingredients beyond the 5 listed?

----------


## catrina

I'm curious about the product as well. I found on the FAQs of their website, that the ingredients are just: Mugwort, 5-HTP, Huperzine-A, Choline Bitartrate, and DHEA. Here it doesn't state anything about a "proprietary mix". 
They do have a 120 day return policy if you're not 100% satisfied. 

How Dream Leaf Works *Removed Link*

I think I may try it.  :Nod yes:

----------


## catrina

So I did end up buying it and just got it in the mail today. I wanted to keep others updated on what I find as far as the ingredients and its effectiveness. 

Mugwort & 5HTP make up the Blue Pill and Huperzine A, Choline Bitartrate & DHEA are in the Red Pill. 500mg of their proprietary blend in each capsule.

Additional Ingredients: Gelatin, Water, Titanium Dioxide, FD&C Blue #1, FD&C Red #40, Magnesium Stearate, Rice Flour.

DreamLeaf.jpg

Directions say to take 1 blue capsule immediately before going to bed. Set your alarm to wake you up after four hours of sleep. When your alarm goes off, take 1 red capsule and begin dreaming. 

It came in a hand-written addressed package along with a slip of paper that gave an alternative method to take it. It said:

_Just to ensure you have a great experience with Dream Leaf, give our alternative method a try! Some of our customers report having a better experience by using this method, due to personal preferences as well as sleep tendencies. This method may work better for you, depending on how your body responds to Dream Leaf. If you don't feel like waking up in the middle of your sleep cycle (as our directions suggest) or even if you just find your sleep to be too light by following the original directions, the following method will probably be better for you.

Alternative Method:
-Take 1 red capsule 3 hours before going to bed and skip the blue pill entirely.
-On the following night (24 hours later), take 1 blue capsule immediately before going to bed and skip the red pill entirely._

It's been awhile since I've been on DreamViews, forgive me if this acronym is incorrect, but I believe the original directions would include using the WILD or WBTB method in addition to taking the capsules, which in itself could trigger a lucid dream. I'm not sure what the exact differences are between the WBTB and WILD method.. If anyone might be able to squeeze in an explanation of differences, it is much appreciated  :;-):  

I'll be trying it tonight, so we'll see how it goes!  :boogie:

----------


## Archvenom

Thanks for the update. I'm interested to see what kind of results you get.

----------


## catrina

I tried it as the directions on the bottle stated. Although I remember my dream being more vivid, I do not remember having a lucid dream. 
My boyfriend tried it as well but took the red pill after 2 hours of sleep (instead of 4) and after he woke up, he didn't write his dream down and forgot anything he dreamed about anyway.

I am going to try it again tonight with the alternative method that was on the slip of paper and I'll have a cup of Mugwort tea before bed to hopefully enhance it. 
I'll let you guys know how the 2nd attempt goes.

----------


## lagoon

Hi this is my first post to Dream Views!  I have been trying to have a lucid dream for the past 2 or 3 weeks without success and I just bought the Dream Leaf supplement from Amazon.  It will arrive at my home tomorrow so I will keep everyone updated on its effect!

----------


## DREAMER242000

> Hi this is my first post to Dream Views!  I have been trying to have a lucid dream for the past 2 or 3 weeks without success and I just bought the Dream Leaf supplement from Amazon.  It will arrive at my home tomorrow so I will keep everyone updated on its effect!



Sounds interesting :smiley: .
look forward to your updates.

----------


## Hunterkiss

I own a bottle of Dream Leaf. I love the matrix theme going on haha plus it works perfect with WBTB. From my experience, the REM rebound after taking the red pill is awesome! I have a Zeo Sleep Manager too so when I take the blue pill, ALL of my deep sleep is in the first 2 hours of sleeping, and I have much longer REM periods after waking up, taking the red pill, and going back to sleep. On nights I don't take Dream Leaf, all of my deep sleep is still in the first half of the night but scattered out, and my REM periods are shorter the second half.

Overall, Dream Leaf helps dream recall and vividness. Becoming lucid is pretty much up to me, but it does make it easier. And of course, your experience may vary. Also, it doesn't seem to affect the quality of my sleep, I usually feel the same every morning regardless.

Worth $30 per bottle? I'd say yes, but still a little pricy.

----------


## lagoon

Getting ready for bed now!  I will be taking the blue pill in a few minutes and then I will go to bed.  I will edit this tomorrow to let you all know the results.

EDIT: I will have to do this again in a few days because literally right after i took blue one I remembered I hadn't finished one of my projects so i had to stay up all night doing it.

----------


## catrina

I had tried the alternative method and still had no results with it. I messaged Dream Leaf and they responded by saying

"When you've taken it in the past, how long have you been sleeping for? When taking the alternative method it can sometimes take a few nights for your dreams to start being affected. The following can also conflict with Dream Leaf though: alcohol, marijuana use, prescription medications, sleep supplements, high caffeine intake (especially in the later afternoon), etc. If you aren't noticing any affect, it's possible that Dream Leaf is delivering into your system too late in your sleep cycle. The time it takes to access your brain can vary a bit from person to person. I'm sure we can figure out a solution for you though.  Are you noticing any affect on your dreams or sleep cycle at all?"

So.... there are definitely some things that I've been doing that could be conflicting with it so I am still experimenting.

----------


## Lucidhawk

I've had 3 lucid dreams with dream leaf. The last one I tried engulfing myself more by rubbing my hands but it did nothing. They were all flying dreams when I became lucid, I need to write down my dreams more but for the most part they are usually super vivid.

----------


## cooleymd

> Mugwort, 5-HTP, Huperzine-A, Choline Bitartrate, and DHEA.



glad I saw your next post that said take at different times

I have been taking some DHEA (turned one of my LD into a cartoon version tho, or at least I'm blaming it, the dream was fine then I grabed a DC and pow cartoon world it sucked)
I don't think it matters when you take it but I spread it out every time I wake I take 25mg until I reach 50 or 75 mg then stop adding even if additional cycles

but the  Huperzine-A, Choline Bitartrate  would definitely be in the take em latter category, you wouldn't want this stuff in the beginning of sleep (tho I have never used these things)

as for the 5HTP you would definitely want that early, I use it to ensure I get at least some actual sleep (before I become a Melatonin-overload-insomniac) I take either 100 or 200 mg and then go to sleep for like 4-5 hours I miss A cycle but it wouldn't have been that good of a dream anyway, and even with the 5HTP the first waking the dream is usually brief and not the greatest.  

Melatonin is what I think has increased my frequency from 1/mo to almost 2/wk, but I use a mix of fast and slow acting, and take more after every awakening.  Also I keep taking it even if I can't get back to sleep, every 90min to 2 hrs I just eat more of it (short half life), I wish I could find a pill that put out 6mg an hour for like 9 hrs, or could set up a 6mg per hour continuous drip, that is the dose I try to target.  (I don't recommend Melatonin to females tho, as it is supposed to mess up your menstrual cycle and such) The only side effect I seem to get is crying a bit.  Even taking tons and tons of stuff I only lucid dream on weekends and just before the last awakening while sleeping in (I really should switch to only taking it for the last few cycles)

----------


## FloridaKilos

I just ordered Dream Leaf on Amazon today, and I've seen very positive things about it. I'm praying it will come on or before Thursday so I can share my experiences! I've had very few lucid dreams, most of which only lasted seconds and I don't remember them because they were from awhile ago. Hopefully I will be able to have a full length and VIVID LD. I know that if I have an extraordinary experience I will remember it well, but since second-long LD's aren't that great, it's so hard to remember what they are like...

Sweat dreams,
xx

----------


## lagoon

After taking Dream Leaf a few times, I had my first long and vivid LD.  I'm not sure how much it helped because the LDs I had before that were a few seconds.  It had to have helped but I am going to go a few days with it and a few without it, alternating.  That will hopefully show me how much it really helps.

----------


## FloridaKilos

The first night on Dream Leaf did nothing for me. I'm very disappointed... maybe it will work tonight.

----------


## lagoon

You can't expect anything to work in one night. There is nothing that guarantees a LD and definitely not in one night.

----------


## 2Jupes

I've got some Huperzine A coming in the mail, hoping it might work better for me than galantamine as an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor (Dream Leaf's choice, as opposed to Lucidimine).  If Dream Leaf doesn't work and this is something you really want to pursue, start with Thomas Yuschak's book Advanced Lucid Dreaming the Power of Supplements.  Then you can build your own lucid dreaming combos and dial in what works for you.  IMO you have to get lucky if you expect one of these pre-built lucid pills to work, and it may turn out a different combination of supplements or level of dose may do wonders whereas this pill will be a flop.

----------


## FloridaKilos

> You can't expect anything to work in one night. There is nothing that guarantees a LD and definitely not in one night.



 This is nothing I don't know, but many people say they go from no dream recall to super powerful LDs. It's just disappointing to be the few people that don't...
I'm gonna try WBTB alongside this tonight.

----------


## cooleymd

> IMO you have to get lucky if you expect one of these pre-built lucid pills to work, and it may turn out a different combination of supplements or level of dose may do wonders



Yea I try something a little different every night (tho last night I tried just sleeping)

I will wait a while before going for an ACE inhibitor.  Melatonin seems fine on its own for me  1.5/lucid per weekend average last six weekends is fine with me  :smiley:

----------


## 2Jupes

I feel like I've lost touch w lucid dreaming as a result of my obsession over these supplements. But I'll give it some more time out of curiosity. I do miss my reliable lucid each week before I started messing w my brain chemistry, but this WILD experience is my white whale.

----------


## jakerheingold

I also just ordered dream leaf a couple days ago, and i will share my experience the next few weeks on dream fews (:

----------


## NeasTheDreamer

Same here, can't wait till it arrives!

----------


## cooleymd

> ACE inhibitor.



woops meant  acetylcholinesterase inhibitors  :smiley: 
(ACE inhibitors for blood pressure not lucid dreams)

----------


## NeasTheDreamer

So I tried it last night, one of the first things that I noticed was that I woke up actually a few minutes before my alarm without any other noises, etc. I took the red pill and went straight back to sleep, while I didn't have any increase of the vividness of my dream I was able to recall a little better than without Dream Leaf. I will try again tonight with the original method and report back and then do the alternate method!

----------


## Kaan

you guys should document yourself about the right use of acetylcholinesterase inhibitors before trying it.
as for galantamine, it stays in your system during 48hours. you have to be off another 48h to recover natural statements, so be sure to wait about 5 days before taking it once again if you dont want to developpe tolerance/desensitization issues.

----------


## N1ghtFeather

> you guys should document yourself about the right use of acetylcholinesterase inhibitors before trying it.
> as for galantamine, it stays in your system during 48hours. you have to be off another 48h to recover natural statements, so be sure to wait about 5 days before taking it once again if you dont want to developpe tolerance/desensitization issues.



Hey, I just got a bottle of Dream leaf, and was planning on doing it on the weekends, so the bottle will last a couple months. Would it be ok doing it two nights in a row, and then waiting 5 days before doing it again?

----------


## Kaan

no it wont. i dont know about huperzine but galantamine has a very long half life and stay 48h in your system.
so if you dont want to develope tolerance you must avoid to take it 2days in a row

----------


## N1ghtFeather

> no it wont. i dont know about huperzine but galantamine has a very long half life and stay 48h in your system.
> so if you dont want to develope tolerance you must avoid to take it 2days in a row



Would the second night not be as effective, or would it not be as effective over a long period of time?

I don't think two nights are enough to create a tolerance, but if doing that makes it not as effective next weekend then that's a problem.

----------


## Kaan

it depends on the half life of the acetylcholinesterase inhibitor you use. I have no datas about huperzine.

----------


## N1ghtFeather

> it depends on the half life of the acetylcholinesterase inhibitor you use. I have no datas about huperzine.



It looks like huperzine has a half life of 288 minutes, so it doesn't stay in your system nearly as long. Also, I believe the new dream leaf formula doesn't have galantamine.

Next weekend I'll try it two nights in a row and see if the second night doesn't have as much of an effect.

----------


## Kaan

galantamine 's half life is about 7 hours and it stays 48h in your system so you have to wait 2*48=96h between two tries.
huperzine's half life is about 14h so i guess you have to wait even longer.
so no it is not a good idea

----------


## DeltaDreamer

Well tonight I will belong to the Dream Leaf club as well, as I ordered it over the weekend, got it today, and will take it tonight!

Edit: Great thread though, I noticed too that it doesn't have Galantimine but was leaning toward taking it a couple nights in a row.

----------


## N1ghtFeather

So I took it both nights this weekend. The first night was the best, had the longest dreams, etc. I didn't feel different during the day so that was good. The second night wasn't as good, but I didn't get as much sleep so that was probably it. I still got about 8.5 hours though, just not as much as the first night. I felt much more tired the second day, most likely due to the 5htp. I am only 15 though, so my reduce body weight probably had something to do with it, but I didn't feel tired the first day, so I think it was also a buildup.

So taking it multiple days in a row, your dreams are still affected in a beneficial way, but you might get more tired due to the buildup of serotonin from the 5htp.

----------


## Kaan

You are 15 and you take AChE inhibitor without off days between two attempts.. That makes two mistakes in a row

----------


## N1ghtFeather

> You are 15 and you take AChE inhibitor without off days between two attempts.. That makes two mistakes in a row



Hey, I don't understand why you are being so harsh. I had my dad, who is a doctor look at it, and didn't say anything about any of the ingredients being dangerous. He didn't think it would work, but never said that it could be harmful. I also emailed dreamleaf about my age and they said it should be fine, just take some out of the pills if the effects are to strong. I also said that on the second day I was noticeably tired, but that was most likely the seretonin like I said. I also am not taking it two days in a row anymore due to the drowsy effect.

Your post is only negitive and instead of suggesting an alternative, you just say I made mistakes. You were helpful before but now you're just criticizing :/.

----------


## Kaan

Are you kidding me?
If your dad who is a doctor is absolutely ok to let his still growing son play with the inhibition of AcetylCholinesterase, and doing it the wrongest way, I don't find anything to answer...
If he also doesn't mind if you take pills from a seller who even don't write on the bottles how much Huperzine and other stuffs are contained on each pill, I guess he could also tell you that alcohol is a great stuff to experiment and that you should start to think about taking LDS if you want to be a man, and you would still not  understand why someone is being harsh by giving you the advice not to do that...


Seriously, don't take it personally but taking this kind of nootropics at your age, (without even knowing how it is supposed to work, half life, tolerance issues, everything, and why it is not recommended to take it under 18 or even 20, and why it is not to take twice in a row) , is brainless for me.

My advice is : 
the good thing is that at your age, LD is easy, you just have to be motivated, and to look for knowledge about techniques, and everything about the Dream world and about how to have LD naturally.

If you want to start with WILD, I would suggest you to take a look to the M.Raduga's technique who is a easy WILD/DEILD technique.
And I if you really want to have some good knowledge about LD supplements, to take it the good way when you will have finished your growth, I suggest you to read the Yuschak's book who explains everything you have to know before even thinking about taking LD pills.
Especially AChE Inhibitor pills.

regards

----------


## NeasTheDreamer

Just no.

----------


## N1ghtFeather

So I've been getting some flak for my reckless use of this dream supplement. In my father's defense, I never said he was a neurologist. He recognized all the ingredients but I guess he didn't know all their uses. He said that DHEA is also used for muscle mass gain and other uses, so I guess the herbs are very versatile. He is a great dad though so your comment about him hurt a little.  As for taking the inhibitor two days in a row, that wasn't the smartest thing to do, but after contacting DreamLeaf via email and asking them about this, they said I shouldn't take it more than a few (guessing that means 3-4) times a week, so I thought that taking it two times wouldn't be harmful. I'm not doing that again due to your warnings and the drowsiness I felt the second day.

Also, I mainly took the supplement not expecting it to give me lucid dreams, but for the vivid dream experience, which it definitely gave me. I've been into lucid dreaming for about a year now but usually get distracted by life after making a big attempt to lucid dream. I wanted the supplement to jumpstart my attempts at luvid dreaming again, but I acknowledge that to obtain a lucid dream it is through work, not some pill. Thanks for the WILD guide recommendation, I'll definitely read it.

I'm probably going to take _one_ pill during the weekend every few weeks when the conditions permit it and I'm not busy, but definitely not as often as I was before. I don't do any type of recreational drugs, so taking the supplement is probably one of the most exotic mental experiences I have had, and it would be nice to experience the crazy dreams every once in a while. 

As for NeasTheDreamer's comment, please post something to contribute to the conversation, not just two words.

Thanks, N1ghtFeather  ::-P:

----------


## Kaan

I didn't want to hurt you, English is not my native language and I may have been tactless, it wasn't my purpose, but I did want to make you think about what you where doing.
I am glade that you went back with a smarter approach.
I did some research, and it seams that hyperzine has got a little bit less tolerance issues than galantamine because it doesn't work the exactly same way.
Nonetheless, you shouldn't take advice from the seller of a product to seriously.
For better knowledge about what you will take, it is more accurate to search by yourself on scientific articles and studies.
I personally take Galantamine and other stuffs with very good results, but I try to do it the smartest way and try to do everything to avoid tolerance and other health issues.
I read a lot about these molecules before experimenting, and the technique/timing is 70% of the game though.

I wish you the best for your future LD adventures.  :;-):

----------


## Voldmer

This is what I do - maybe it can inspire a bit.

Once every five nights I will use either Galantamine or Huperzine (I alternate between the two).

On other nights (typically once every five days) I will use for example: caffeine + L-theanine (the caffeine wakes the mind somewhat up, but the theanine allows me to go back to sleep). This increases probability of lucidity.

Some nights I don't do a WBTB at all, because I just want to sleep.

And here is a nice recent addition: fish oil. I normally take fish oil every day (in the morning) in recognition of the fact that I eat too little fish. Now I've discovered that fish oil increases vividness of dreams considerably, so I will take it at WBTB-time - and so far it has been highly correlated with lucidity.  :smiley: 

I suggest getting acquainted with fish oil (which is very healthy, at any rate) before going to hard core pharmaceutical drugs like Galantamine.

----------


## DeltaDreamer

Anyone have any issues with the blue pill keeping you up? I don't have the best sleeping habits and tend to be a light sleeper as well, but I've taken the pills three times now and have ended up not being able to sleep after I take the blue pill. I suppose it's time to try the alternative method but am still curious.

----------


## pnb1

Hello, You can read my detailed experience with Dream Leaf. All in all, it really has some positive effects  :smiley:

----------


## NeasTheDreamer

> So I've been getting some flak for my reckless use of this dream supplement. In my father's defense, I never said he was a neurologist. He recognized all the ingredients but I guess he didn't know all their uses. He said that DHEA is also used for muscle mass gain and other uses, so I guess the herbs are very versatile. He is a great dad though so your comment about him hurt a little.  As for taking the inhibitor two days in a row, that wasn't the smartest thing to do, but after contacting DreamLeaf via email and asking them about this, they said I shouldn't take it more than a few (guessing that means 3-4) times a week, so I thought that taking it two times wouldn't be harmful. I'm not doing that again due to your warnings and the drowsiness I felt the second day.
> 
> Also, I mainly took the supplement not expecting it to give me lucid dreams, but for the vivid dream experience, which it definitely gave me. I've been into lucid dreaming for about a year now but usually get distracted by life after making a big attempt to lucid dream. I wanted the supplement to jumpstart my attempts at luvid dreaming again, but I acknowledge that to obtain a lucid dream it is through work, not some pill. Thanks for the WILD guide recommendation, I'll definitely read it.
> 
> I'm probably going to take _one_ pill during the weekend every few weeks when the conditions permit it and I'm not busy, but definitely not as often as I was before. I don't do any type of recreational drugs, so taking the supplement is probably one of the most exotic mental experiences I have had, and it would be nice to experience the crazy dreams every once in a while. 
> 
> As for NeasTheDreamer's comment, please post something to contribute to the conversation, not just two words.
> 
> Thanks, N1ghtFeather



I don't write novels, this is as far as my vocabulary goes

----------


## OneUp

Uh DHEA is a steriod, thats the main reason I'd advise against DreamLeaf. Continued use of DHEA can affect your kidneys and testerone levels, that goes for all steroids im sure. Wouldnt take it if I were you.

----------


## xintenseities

I just tried Dream Leaf for the first time last night, although I didn't LD, I had some fantastic hypnogogic imagery. I am a light sleeper and I awoke after an hour or so, so I'll try the alternative method on the next two evenings.

----------


## Highlander

The so-called 'Blue Pill' should not be taken by pregnant women as mugwort is a known emmenagogue as well as being a mystical herb.

----------


## xintenseities

Hello again, I have tried Dream Leaf several times since my last post. I am sorry to report that there was no significant dream recall or lucidity when I used this supplement. The only supplement to have any impact on my dreams was a product called lucidimine. It is a Galantamine, CDP Choline, Alpha GPC, L-Theanine mixture that gave me my first supplement induced LD. I realize a lot of successful LDers here frown upon anything that has to do with these kind of inducers, usually directing me to traditional LD techniques. Although I'm not an active Lucid Dreamer, I think that supplements and new EEG wearable technology such as The Aurora Head band device will help springboard people who have problems achieving success with traditional  methods. I welcome comments from any DV member on this issue.

----------


## Coasty

First DreamLeaf attempt:
Went to bed at 3 AM, needed to be up by 10, so slept 7 hours (highly likely to inhibit LD-ing)
RESULT: got *vivid dreams and easy recall*
I then skipped sleep the following night (spent all night working)

Second DreamLeaf attempt:
Went to bed normally, but was sleep deprived (after not sleeping the previous night)
RESULT: *No memorable difference from normal dreams, headache, slight confusion after waking up to take the red pill.*
I then skipped one or two days of DreamLeaf usage, because I didn't want to do it without sleeping right again

Third DreamLeaf attempt:
Went to bed at around 11, not sleep deprived, just a normal, long night's sleep
RESULT: *vivd dreams, easy recall, one lucid dream after taking red pill*

----------


## jdennny

> anybody worked with this substance?
> *Link Removed* Dream Leaf | Dream Leaf
> 
> I saw an add for it on facebook and was curious if anybody has had results with it?



I got this product 12/6/15 and here is my amazon review. I recommend it, good for beginners, It is definitely an open door for LD. The key is to know your REM patterns and the best time to take each pill. Also, do not take it consecutively, have some days in between. Hope this helps  ::lol::  ::lol:: 


Hello Dream Fans,
I just received this product in the mail yesterday evening. I made sure I wasn't too excited to try it that night, because it could prevent me from achieving deep sleep. Anyways... The bottle fits perfectly in your hand, and is aesthetically appealing. I took the blue pill around 10:00pm. I read some Dracula (Don't fall asleep watching TV or looking at your phone, reading/writing gets the creative juices going before you fall asleep) until I felt the drowsy effects. It was relaxing, and I felt as though my bed and I were like peas and carrots. Shortly after that I began feeling the effects of sleep paralysis. Normally, I experience this feeling, and fall asleep. I felt like someone was rubbing my shoulder, then my leg. Then a large tug at my right leg, BOOM.. into an LD.

I've had 3 LDs naturally, all of them being many months apart. Now this LD was different. I did not have control over where I was going.. I just had complete control over the dream I was in. It was a very long dream, and I was able to interact and touch things as I pleased. I did not know in the dream that Dream Leaf was the reason for this, it just happened. I was able to allow the characters I was interacting with to say and do as I wanted, which was also nice. The clarity was unreal.

I set my alarm for 2am, although I woke up before then around 1:30am. I went to the bathroom, drank some water, and proceeded with the red pill. I did not feel any relaxing body effects from this pill. Although, I was already drowsy..so I am sure it was hard to pinpoint its effects. No sleep paralysis from this.. I just went right into another dream. It was the same as the first, but I seemed to skip from scenario to scenario. They were all clear and I was able to manipulate them. I cannot remember all the dreams I had after the red pill, I just know that there were many.

I can say that I could have done better at trying to attain an LD. Problem 1.. I didn't know what to expect, so I wasn't doing the normal LD techniques. 2..I did take half a xanax several hours before which I am sure effected my recall and awareness. 3.. I need to understand the opportune time to take them, because I myself cannot pinpoint my own REM Cycle.

I did not purchase this product off of amazon. I purchased it from the Dream Leaf website. The reason for posting here, is that I came to amazon to do review research and they were beneficial. I do not normally write reviews, but they helped me a lot in deciding to purchase the product. I do recommend it, if you are looking to open a door to a new style of LD training.

Have fun, and Dream on!

----------


## jdennny

Hey Coasty,
I have gotten into the habit of training myself for normal LDing during the week day and keeping the Dream Leaf pills for a special occasion once a week or a bi-weekly treat. It isn't something you should take daily or even more than once a week. Just like anything, you wouldn't want to take more as it would increase your tolerance to the herbs (i.e.coffee, caffeine..etc) It took me a while to understand when was the best time for me to take it or whether or not I should take it at all. It is just something that comes in time. I've noticed that taking it at the wrong time, whether you are stressed, sleep deprived, or have an important obligation in the morning..it can be pretty miserable. Take it when you believe your mind to be free of thought, or when you are most tired. I've noticed that day time naps with just the blue pill gives great results. Dream On! 
DauphineDreamer

----------

